# Will Cargo Fit A Golf Cart



## Hanson

Without wanting to do the trial and error thing, has anyone put a golf cart in the cargo area on a 28krs.


----------



## tdvffjohn

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry312384

This is the only thread I recall about putting a golf cart in a Roo. Maybe others will have some new insight.


----------



## ORvagabond

The door is 50 inches wide so I would very carefully measure the width of the cart and the inside lenght is 93 inches.


----------



## Hanson

AKvagabond said:


> The door is 50 inches wide so I would very carefully measure the width of the cart and the inside lenght is 93 inches.


I thought the hole was 56 wide. I don't remember where I got this from, but for some reason this measurment is sticking in my head. We looked at so many differect models, I very well am probably wrong. I will measure today.


----------



## ORvagabond

Hanson said:


> The door is 50 inches wide so I would very carefully measure the width of the cart and the inside lenght is 93 inches.


I thought the hole was 56 wide. I don't remember where I got this from, but for some reason this measurment is sticking in my head. We looked at so many differect models, I very well am probably wrong. I will measure today.
[/quote]

I thought my only problem on my Artic Cat 500TRv was the lenght and when I went o drive it in found out that it is 53 inches wide of course DW tried to tell me but I knew best...now I have an ATV for sale.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller

Hanson said:


> Without wanting to do the trial and error thing, has anyone put a golf cart in the cargo area on a 28krs.


I just saw this in a Highways book that I received today. You can always go this route:

www.RicksESV.com

Ralph


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I have a 28KRS and am just able to squeeze my Polaris Sportsman 500 X2 which actually will seat 2 adults and 1 child comfortably. The thing is 92" X 48 1/2" and literally just squeezes thru the cargo opening and is snug with the ramp door closed. 
The other thing to be concerned with is weight: the 28KRS maximum load in the cargo area is 1000lbs my Sportsman weighs 940 lbs., so not much cargo can go up front. I do beleive an electric Golf cart weighs almost a 1000 lbs with the batteries. This put a lot of weight on the tongue...can your TV handle it? 
Also the 28KRS maximum cargo weight is 1580 lbs +/-, especially with the load range "C" 6 ply tires that are on it stock. if you do put a golf cart in the front I strongly recommend you go to a "D" range 8 ply tire. I have discovered this issue, by way of a near tragic disaster towing my OB fully loaded. The stock tires cannot handle the load. 
Eric

PS; The gas golf carts are lighter


----------



## Starbuc71

I have the infamous 27L (loft) model. I liked the fact of the side toyhauler door to haul my ATV and golf cart. I actually did the trial and error thing. I have a 2008 Can-am Renegade ATV which fits perfectly in the back. My toy hauler door is 50 inches. I think the other models may be a bit larger. Low and behold, my lifted golf cart would not fit with the large tires and roof. I sold the golf cart and bought a 05 Club car precedent. I removed the top bought a roadster type windshield and it fits perfect. The only downfall is I cant have the back folding seat on it or it would not fit. I guess everything can't be perfect.


----------

